# Benefit4Kids Shotgun Shoot



## 3-Blade (Jan 20, 2005)

This Saturday, May 12th 2007, Lapeer County Sportsmen Club will be hosting the 2nd Annual Spring Clay Busters Shotgun Shoot from 9am - 4pm. This is a charity shoot with 100% of the proceeds raised going to grant the Outdoor Wishes of Terminally Ill and Life Limited Children Nationwide. 

Prices range from $15.00 to $75.00 (Individual events or packaged deals) with all prices including enough ammo to shoot each package!! events include Skeet, Trap, 5-Stand, and 50 Bird Sporting Clays. Check out the link on our home page (B4K.org) more information.

The weather looks great with sunny skies and temperatures in the mid to upper 60's so grab your gun, your buddie, and head out to Lapeer County Sporstmen Club this Saturday for a fun filled day of enjoying the shooting sports while helping terminally ill and life limited children at the same time!

Al Baggett
Vice-President Benefit4Kids


----------

